# Do you know my ingredients?



## trayne91

Hi all. New here. We recently added to our family. We adopted our 2nd dog in February. You probably get a ton of these questions, but just wondering what you all thought might be in our new guy, besides sugar and spice and everything nice. I have 100s of pics, so if you need a certain shot, let me know. He is about 1 year old. Thanks everyone!


----------



## missc89

I'm going to guess some type of GSD x APBT or other bully mix


----------



## sassafras

I'd guess GSD/rott or GSD/American bulldog.


----------



## jade5280

Looks like he could have some type of mastiff in him


----------



## Sarah~

I agree with missc, looks like some kind of shepherdy bully mix to me


----------



## Amaryllis

I don't see GSD, I see mastiff, maybe cur.


----------



## Shell

You have a Bello doppelganger! 

Jcd's dog Bello---


----------



## trayne91

I asked on a cur facebook group today. There were about 5 Nos. Some saw pit, which I see as I have an AmStaff/APBT mix and I see the similarities and I know they throw sable out there. Probably more AmStaff than APBT since he is heavier than an APBT, but only 59 lbs at 1 year, and the fawn and champagne coloring I hear comes from blue, which 99% probably AmStaff. The rest seen a possible connection with Cur due to stance (my mind escapes the word I want to use here - conformation), defined black chin and black inside the mouth.


----------



## trayne91

What is Bello?


----------



## Remaru

Very similar colors to a litter of pit bull x gsd puppies that came through rescue (known parents). Over half of the litter were those colors including the puppy I fostered for a while.


----------



## Hector4

It's hard to tell. Maybe cane corso/pit/bulldog.


----------



## trayne91

I did a Wisdom Panel on him and got back these results: 75% American Staffordshire Terrier - 25% Mixed Breed (at first they said 25% Havanese and I contacted them to say, um, what? So, they took that back as computer false positive). Said to think of him as 75% AmStaff with a small influence from the Ancient Group. One parent shows purebred AmStaff. The other has parent as 1/2 AmStaff, 1/2 Mixed. They said the mixed portion is mixed beyond the 3 generations so they do not know the breeds, but they provided me groups the breeds would be in. Toy Group showing strongest threshold still, then the Sporting Group and Guard Group at lower percentages. His sister looks Staffordshire Bull Terrier which is guard group. I could guess that. Sporting, don't know. He leaps huge leaps into the air when he runs and short ones when he's running small distances - all fours in the air big pouncing leaps. Never seen a dog do this, but seen someone else was saying their dog did on this forum. He also trees. So... don't know. They feel the ancient breed is coming from the toy group. I'm at a loss there. Someone suggested to me the Patterdale Terrier because it is small and some have markings as my dog does. They also have slanted eyes like the Staffordshire Bull Terrier. His sister has the slanted eyes and she is very, very tiny. I've attached some newer photos of him. He's looking good now, all healthy.


----------



## hookilau

omg. 
Whatever the breed...those eyes just peer into my soul with the intensive heat of a thousand suns.
Me likey =D

That silly dance you caught there in the 3rd pic is absolutely priceless!!!


----------



## Kayota

I see Shar Pei in there somewhere,


----------



## tom42

I would agree. The first photo, definitely Pit bull face, the last photo, looks like GSD stance. But,I'm no expert.


----------



## BellaPup

Don't know if the OP is still around, but have to say: I. Love. This. Pic. This is soooooo "silly bully" it's not even funny. Okay, it's very funny. :becky: 

He has gorgeous coloring.


----------

